# Korra x Draco Red Black HM Butterfly



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I finally got Korra to embrace with him. Unfortunately I wasn't there to see the embrace, but at least they finally spawned and I will have fry in a day or two. I am crossing my fingers for some DT's in this spawn. This is the 4th attempt and they finally gave in. The male (draco) is watching over the nest.

There are VERY few eggs in the nest. I havent had a chance to count them, but will try soon. I would guess about 10, but you never know. I thought I was going to go to my room and be disappointed. I guess for the Documentary, I will have to get another pair to embrace and show that as a clip instead of using this pair and still follow this spawn's fry ages and other things like this.

I really hope he doesn't end up eating the eggs.:roll:
for anyone that doesn't know
Also This is a picture of the female (Korra)-









Male(draco)-


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i really like Korra. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the support EvilVOG!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn. Hope you get fry soon.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Korra is so cute! She's odd looking in a great way to me. I'll be following your spawn log of course.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes i agree that she is odd in many ways. I show a picture of what she looked like when i frst got her and show that picture you will really be quite puzzled how she has turned out.

But she can thank Bowen for the scale and fin damage yhat had to heal up for a week and a half.(She is still healing from the actual scale damage because it takes a little longer than fins.)

I will update when I get back from school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

When the eggs hatch, you may be surprised in a good way. I usually end up with more tails than I thought before they hatch. Best of luck.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

* excited face* gorgeous pair I hope you get some nice fry


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats! Hope you see some little danglers soon! Kora's fins grew back strangely, I wonder if she'll keep that butterflyi pattern? It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Congrats! Hope you see some little danglers soon! Kora's fins grew back strangely, I wonder if she'll keep that butterflyi pattern? It will be interesting to watch.


I agree. They did, BUT that isn't a butterfly pattern. She is actually getting the old color she had before in her fins again. I guess the pigment takes a little longer when most of the fins are torn off.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> When the eggs hatch, you may be surprised in a good way. I usually end up with more tails than I thought before they hatch. Best of luck.


I'm hoping to get some DT's in this spawn.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I miss how she looked when she first came here, but she still looks beautiful.

I don't know if this picture will work very well, but here she is when she first came-









And if the picture doesn't work here is the link:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...awn/?action=view&current=2011-12-15202024.jpg

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

@DarkMoon: Would you happen to know where they get this DT gene from? Fasht showed us a couple pictures of DT fry.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Aww they're both beautiful! Best of luck 
x


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The red should come back soon. It usually takes a week or two for the pigment to return once the tissue has regrown. The fin edge may look different but she should end up with the same colors at least.

And there are always more fry than you count... The eggs are often blown into the middle where they can't be seen.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats on they spawn!! i was hoping this would happen sooner or later :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> congrats on they spawn!! i was hoping this would happen sooner or later :-D


Thanks! I was as well! I am so excited! Almost as excited as I was to get them in the mail!



DarkMoon17 said:


> The red should come back soon. It usually takes a week or two for the pigment to return once the tissue has regrown. The fin edge may look different but she should end up with the same colors at least.
> 
> And there are always more fry than you count... The eggs are often blown into the middle where they can't be seen.


I hope it does, though I do see a lot of the red coming back little by little. I think she will end up with the same colors too. It would be interesting to see if she was to get a different color.

Yeah, I do see a little amount of eggs in the middle and then I can see a VERY light yellow color in the middle of the nest and I'm guessing that's where they are. I am hoping to see some wrigglers by this time tomorrow and will be looking at them the whole time tomorrow when I get home from school.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Quick update:*

There isn't much to update besides the fact that Draco is keeping an eye on the nest and is ALWAYS rearranging the eggs and blowing more bubbles. I will have to get a video of him taking care of the eggs for the Documentary and then I will have to take pictures to show you guys

I love breeding! It is so relaxing yet stressful at the same times haha.

The I would give an estimate of about 15 eggs and this is from only one point of view though and he built his nest in the back of the tank so it is SO hard to count them. Also the 15 or so that I counted were just on the bottom of the nest.

Pictures Coming soon (tomorrow)...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not to triple post but they hatched!! Now the fun begins! Draco is picking up the fry that are only a few hours old and spitting them into the nest. They are so cute and are trying to get to the nest on their own but cant which is too cute. Ill have to post the video and pictures tomorrow but i just thought I'd share with you all. Also from what i see the strongest fry have hatched and there are about 5 and morr hatching as i write this so they are "born" 1/31/12 because its 12:40am here.

Lastly Korra IS finally getting the color back more and more but i see that it isnt red like before it is black coming in to fill in the missing red. Tomorrow i will show everything.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

GRATS on the spawn


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the spawn! I soooo understand the relaxing and stressful part of spawning LOL. It is worth it when it all works out.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate being away from them for hours. I feel like i'm going to miss something else. I already missed the embrace and then the fry hatching today at 12:00am...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Omg yaaaaay!  Finally they did something for you haha. Congrats  Totally subscribing!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well here is the video I promised:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=video-2012-01-31-00-22-48.mp4

Sorry it is sideways, I'll fix it in a few.

And some pictures:
The fry was on the right side of him:









And in this picture the fry was in his mouth:









Also Yet again there is a problem. He ate the fry. I saw him taking one and leaving the nest. So yet again there is no fry. I don't know what to do with this pair. I am reconditioning for the 5th time until I can get another pair soon. I will however keep trying this pair and am very determined to have fry from these dragons.

Stubborn little creatures, they are! I'm sorry to get all of you excited about a spawn and then yet again have another thread wasted.....I might just try to get a spawn and then as try raising them first to see if they actually live. Then post pictures.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry to hear that BL hopefully this isn't going to happen again, betta's learn from each time they spawn  my pair did once they spawned in the first 10 mins of the female released lol but the pics aren't working:|


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope they do learn!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ahh damn, what a turd! Sorry to hear that :/


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really sorry this keeps happening. All I can say is: Better luck next time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, All I can do is keep trying. Also I want to attempt to breed Giants in the very near future. Though I plan on having fry from this spawn.
I changed the male. Now is bowen in the tank and he already made a REALLY nice sized nest. His nest is thick instead of wide. I'm VERY happy with this male because Draco didnt make a nest until he was in the tank for two days. Bowen is very aggressive, but he is a very strong male and I think he'll care to take care of his fry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hope fully he would good luck BL2033


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear what happend to your fry. Maybe you can try stuffing his belly before and after spawning. Hopefully he's too full to actually try and eat the fry


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i couldnt see the pics :/

and its terrible that he is eating them, that sux im sorry! iu wish you better luck next time


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Fasht: Yeah, I figured that might have been the issue as well. He could have been hungry nd decided he'd for got a nice snack. So this time I'm feeding him a ton and then see how this spawn will do. I have to feed him a bunch until his belly is full and plump.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your spawn. 
You can try artificial hatching them if the pair didn't finish all of them.

Better luck next time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> Sorry about your spawn.
> You can try artificial hatching them if the pair didn't finish all of them.
> 
> Better luck next time.


How do I artificially hatch them? I have heard of it but never found a great source. Can you link me to a site, or maybe your own way of artificially hatching the fry?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=886 here's a link from betty splendens.com


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Fasht.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are a number of ways you could do this.
Keep in mind the basic principle: good, healthy, and fertilized eggs WILL hatch regardless of care. The problem might be keeping fungus off.

MY METHOD
I use an ice cream bowl; a 1ltr oval plastic bowl or a round plastic cereal bowl (about 15cm in diameter). Put in about 1-2cm of water, carefully spoon the eggs into the bowl. Spread them as best I can - to avoid bad eggs ruining good eggs. (btw, eggs that have been picked up by the parents will float - IDKW). Then place the lid on top (not secured - so it's easy to take off without disturbing the eggs).

I don't need heaters. If temps are low and unstable (like now) I simply place it in a warm tank or place it my room. If you place it in a heated tank, make sure the bowl floats evenly (not tilt). 

After 24-48 hours, they begin to hatch. I pick up the rotten eggs with a small stick like a tooth pick. Sometimes good eggs get caught in rotten eggs but will hatch so I don't immediately throw them away..... Then I slowly add 100% water to the previous water using a drip system ..... don't make the water drop. Make it "flow" from the side of the bowl. Hopefully this will reduce ammonia.

When they are free swimming, I acclimate to a grow out tank. Then release. The percentage of hatch depends on how good the eggs were in the first place. I've had 0% hatch. But have also had 100% hatch. My average is around 60%.
........................

If all that is too troublesome, you could leave everything in the breeding tank - use lower water level (about 3" or so - actually this has little affect except it makes me feel better. LOL). Take out both parents when they're done spawning and hope for the best. ..... Good eggs will hatch. And strong fry will survive. But you might not get that many with this method, specially if you have tons of snails in there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Indjo! All of these bookmarks are going to make my computer slow lol. You should really make that a sticky. Maybe go into it and edit then make it a sticky.

I have always just used the natural way and I think as a breeder I should know how to do this in these kind of circumstances when betas just won't breed. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, it is helpful to know these things. I usually just learn through trial and error. Everyone has their own way to do things. This is only my method.
You can also use the "foster parent" method but you would need 2 different colored or tail type pairs spawn on the same day. Some people throw away the original eggs (they usually use fighters as the foster parents because fighters are so much better at fry care) so they can determine the line of the fry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha that's great. Look I just learned something else. That whole "you learn something new everyday" saying is really true. Especially when talking about bettas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

